# I want to see the mills of 2010, post them up...



## jimdad07 (Dec 17, 2010)

Whether they are homemade or store bought let's see 'em. From what I have read on here over the last year there have been some good ones.


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Dec 17, 2010)

Run of the 'mill' granberg alaskan MKIII.

well seasoned husky 394xp

with 33" bar, dawgs still on:
View attachment 162446


and with 42" bar, no dawgs:
View attachment 162445



also getting by with a BobL style shop made cant hook and a couple sets of "log horses" (second pic) I copied from someone on this site. 

over the winter i'm trying to come up with a simple design for a shop made mini mill with the saw bar running vertically to help with quarter sawing and edging. 

looking forward to seeing some of the homebrew mills on here.


----------



## DRB (Dec 18, 2010)

Heres a couple set ups I use

088 carriage mill






088 Alaskan type





365 Alaskan type


----------



## 820wards (Dec 18, 2010)

over the winter i'm trying to come up with a simple design for a shop made mini mill with the saw bar running vertically to help with quarter sawing and edging.[\quote
Here is one I just finished building.
[IMG said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=162459&stc=1&d=1292655263[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimdad07 (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks great guys. I tried to post mine up but we have been having computer issues, I am just putting a new computer in today and testing it out. When I am done with the setup, I will post pics later.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 18, 2010)

[simple 880 set up


----------



## BobL (Dec 18, 2010)

smokinj said:


> [simple 880 set up








Is that a set of mill wheels in the background ?


----------



## qbilder (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's my new one as of early October. It has a bolt on axle (not shown) and bed extension. Since the picture I have welded on RV jacks to the corners for leveling & stabilizing so I don't have to remove the axle and so it's easy when I do remove the axle. I'm loving it.


----------



## jimdad07 (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is the one I made last spring.


----------



## little possum (Dec 20, 2010)

You guys arent helping me. Thoughts of selling the 880 were going through my head, but now I want to fix it and make a CSM. Really would like a bandsaw or ol circle mill, but the CSM would be cheaper initially. 

I could justify it by saying I can make fresh cants for GTGs


----------



## jimdad07 (Dec 20, 2010)

little possum said:


> You guys arent helping me. Thoughts of selling the 880 were going through my head, but now I want to fix it and make a CSM. Really would like a bandsaw or ol circle mill, but the CSM would be cheaper initially.
> 
> I could justify it by saying I can make fresh cants for GTGs



Would you sell one of your kids if they had a broken leg? No, you wouldn't, that would be wrong. Try the milling, before you know it you won't be able to stop. It's just as bad as CAD.


----------



## nh-rob (Dec 21, 2010)

here is the one I use. Not the best one but still a fun way to get covered in sawdust. 
Rob


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 21, 2010)

OK, here's mine,






It's been a great mill, it just keeps on, keeping on! lol

Rob


----------



## Farley9n (Dec 21, 2010)

*My Son In Law "T"'s Mill*





Seen here milling some Cottonwood cants prior to the 2010 PNW GTG. 
He's been milling a lot of wood with that mill. Selling some and storing some for a remodel......Bob


----------



## sdo (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is a link to the thread on the mill I made this year, I did not get a chance to use it before the snow came. I will post up pics of it in action in the spring.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=153102

And a pic of it.


----------



## Mekanizm (Dec 23, 2010)

I jsut built this but haven't had a chance to try it out yet. My 372XP will go on it.


----------



## polardoo (Dec 23, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## BobL (Dec 23, 2010)

polardoo said:


> Very nice!



I agree, it looks like a railomatic clone?


----------



## Mekanizm (Dec 23, 2010)

BobL said:


> I agree, it looks like a railomatic clone?



It is, thanks to him and you! (I hope that's OK Rail)

You helped me Bob when I asked what Rail's "knobs" were. Maybe you even re-posted his pics? That was great. 

The rails are actually from an overhead track system for a photography studio lighting system being scrapped out at work some time back. Spent some time pondering a rail system before I even remembered I had them! They seem _too_ ideal..

I have a couple of dimension questions regarding the WoodBug Mill in another thread too for anybody that is familiar with them. I want to make one for myself. Chime in over there anybody, I need the help!

Never milled before. But I do have a 372XP at least. For this railmill, I have a 24 inch bar and 2 loops of ripping chain (10 deg top angle). I'll start here. Going to read up on sharpening

Can't wait to try this stuff out.

Great forum! Thanks all...


----------



## little possum (Dec 23, 2010)

Charlotte, as in NC? 

Nice set up


----------



## Mekanizm (Dec 23, 2010)

little possum said:


> Charlotte, as in NC?
> 
> Nice set up



Yep, Thanks.


----------



## 820wards (Dec 24, 2010)

Mekanizm said:


> I jsut built this but haven't had a chance to try it out yet. My 372XP will go on it.



I like your rails, nice and light to pack around. Let us know how your mill works, it looks good.

jerry-


----------



## jimdad07 (Dec 24, 2010)

820wards said:


> I like your rails, nice and light to pack around. Let us know how your mill works, it looks good.
> 
> jerry-



Very nice setup on the rails. Nice work.


----------



## little possum (Dec 24, 2010)

Might have to come check it out sometime. haha.

Or get you at a GTG to square up some on sight cants for the racing.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 24, 2010)

BobL said:


> Is that a set of mill wheels in the background ?



Yes, If I ever get that far....lol


----------



## Mekanizm (Dec 24, 2010)

little possum said:


> Might have to come check it out sometime. haha.
> 
> Or get you at a GTG to square up some on sight cants for the racing.



Sure, but my problem is the wood is in TN!

A GTG sounds fun too.


----------



## little possum (Dec 24, 2010)

Plenty of wood around here. Anything in particular you are looking for?


----------



## Mekanizm (Dec 25, 2010)

What's happening is I want to harvest a particular Sugar Maple on the farm back home for future instrument wood. A limb blew out of this tree earlier this year and it has curly figure in it. Ideally, this tree would yield good quartersawn wedges that are appx 5' long by x 14" wide and have a pie shaped cross-section tapering from 2.5" to 4". These are big enough to make carved backs for Stand-up Basses. The main reason for this size though is it is the least amount of sawing initially. Seal the ends and let them dry. I can resaw it later to whatever I want. That's my thoughts at this point anyway. I'll play some games with the bigger limbs to.

The tree is about 36" in diameter for about 6' before transitioning to big limbs. I need to make me a small mill that follows a track so I can halve the log and quarter it. From their I hope to be able to use this rail mill to reduce it down to the wedge shapes for drying. Yesterday, I have made some brackets for use with plywood to attach the rails to the log with.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 25, 2010)

Mekanizm said:


> What's happening is I want to harvest a particular Sugar Maple on the farm back home for future instrument wood. A limb blew out of this tree earlier this year and it has curly figure in it. Ideally, this tree would yield good quartersawn wedges that are appx 5' long by x 14" wide and have a pie shaped cross-section tapering from 2.5" to 4". These are big enough to make carved backs for Stand-up Basses. The main reason for this size though is it is the least amount of sawing initially. Seal the ends and let them dry. I can resaw it later to whatever I want. That's my thoughts at this point anyway. I'll play some games with the bigger limbs to.
> 
> The tree is about 36" in diameter for about 6' before transitioning to big limbs. I need to make me a small mill that follows a track so I can halve the log and quarter it. From their I hope to be able to use this rail mill to reduce it down to the wedge shapes for drying. Yesterday, I have made some brackets for use with plywood to attach the rails to the log with.



IF that maple is of the quality you think it is, what a huge waste to mill it with a chainsaw! You will be throwing every 5th board away! It would be WELL worth paying to have it milled by a BSM!

Snap a line on it, and split it with a chainsaw, then finish it off with a BSM.

Rob


----------



## little possum (Dec 25, 2010)

Well let me know if ya need some help, got bars up to 72" and a saw to run them. haha


----------



## Mekanizm (Dec 25, 2010)

Sawyer Rob, I hear you on the kerf waste.

I really won't know just how good this maple tree's quality really is until I get into it but what I want to do is as little CSM as I can get away with to minimize the waste. I am thinking that once quartered, that each quarter would be reduced into three 'twelves' if you will and leave it at that for drying. Later, it would be resawed with a bandsaw. Ideally, these 'billets' would be split in order to follow the grain and minimizing 'runout' but at this size I don't know just how well that would work. I did split out the 24" billets from the limb and I have these drying. They look to be ideal for mandolin necks. I understand that curly figure is in only 1-2% of the trees.

Little Possum,
appreciate the offers..Sound like you have me beat on chainsaw experience. I'll pm you.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 25, 2010)

Mine was a late, late '09 model.

Built during the Christmas to New year shut down last year.

Shall we call it my Christmas bonus?


----------



## Mekanizm (Dec 25, 2010)

sachsmo,

I like the extrusion version of the mill. First one I think I have seen using that stuff. Could be one of the simplest and likely fastest building one I have seen.

I see the cant has a 'wedge' cut off of it so to speak making it something between a quarter and a half log. That suggests what I want to do with that Sugar Maple. Are you getting boards true on the quarter?


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 25, 2010)

That was a big old Hackberry, my mill at that time could only handle 28".

Hence the angled cuts, someday we will get a 50" bar to handle the bigger stuff.

Milled a 38" Red Oak for a fella at work, we had to freehand quite a bit off the sides.

Here's another view of that Hack;









And a better shot of the simple design;


----------



## TraditionalTool (Dec 26, 2010)

Bought this mill back in April, 2010.

It will be milling up a bunch of timber for my log home, have cut up a bit so far, but the best part of it is to come after I get the wall logs out of the way.

It's a Norwood Lumbermate 2000 with a 23HP Briggs & custom 30' bed.


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice mill set-up.

My '11 mill will be an electric one, that I can put in my 76' long pole building.

We stripped a couple festoons at work and I now have my rail system.

Case hardened 1.5" shafts and the nicest rail bearings you have ever seen. (they even have pneumatic brakes built into them)

There are also many DC motors and drives, but will need to get a phase converter, (or make one)

Any good ideas for band wheels?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a couple band wheels on stout axles with pillow block bearings that i would be willing to part with... They are off an idustrial bandsaw i bought and never used.

PM me if your interested,

Rob


----------



## jimdad07 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have been impressed with Sachsmo's mill he made since I saw it when I first joined the site. I really like how the Bosch aluminum goes together. Hoping to get ahold of some myself at some point.


----------



## 820wards (Dec 28, 2010)

jimdad07 said:


> I have been impressed with Sachsmo's mill he made since I saw it when I first joined the site. I really like how the Bosch aluminum goes together. Hoping to get ahold of some myself at some point.



They don't give it away and then there is the special joint pieces. I will admit it's trick and makes for a strong system.

jerry-


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Jan 5, 2011)

Here are a couple of mine

The log splitter mill with 60" bar
View attachment 167170


Alaskan mill cutting 21' x 48" cedar
View attachment 167171


Bandmill, This is my fav
View attachment 167172


I am dreaming of a Lucas DWS


----------



## 820wards (Jan 6, 2011)

Can8ianTimber said:


> Here are a couple of mine
> 
> The log splitter mill with 60" bar
> View attachment 167170
> ...


 
Nice trio of mills there Can8ianTimber!

jerry-


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 6, 2011)

Can8ianTimber said:


> Here are a couple of mine
> 
> The log splitter mill with 60" bar
> View attachment 167170
> ...


 
Very nice indeed. That is one heck of a trio. Nice work.


----------



## billstuewe (Jan 7, 2011)

in 2010 I acquired 2 new-t-me mills and a kiln---
Anew ms880w/6' bar on a std AK-III 

View attachment 167322


A 2001 Woodmizer LT30 w/ 36hp Nissan engine

View attachment 167323


A 40 insullated container w/Nyle L200 and a track system with carts to sticker the wood on and roll int, then out of the kiln

View attachment 167324


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 9, 2011)

Slabber Steve said:


> Here are my mills: WoodMizer LT40HD with 51 Cat Diesel, and a Granberg 56" Mark III C2 with double-ended bar, power by two 80 cc Makita powerheads.
> 
> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


 
You rotten, stinkin' no-good lucky SOB. Just plain spoiled.


----------



## BobL (Jan 10, 2011)

jimdad07 said:


> You rotten, stinkin' no-good lucky SOB. Just plain spoiled.


 
That is one way of putting it!


----------

